
Ask HN: Employee at a Stalling Startup, Should I Leave? - exotrying
In the past month, the startup I work for has lost a key executive unexpectedly, done a complete reorganization with little communication, and amid all this leadership went to an offsite. We’ve also missed growth goals.<p>This is my first real startup I’ve worked for, so it’s hard to determine if this is normal. But it strikes me as concerning at minimum, and that I should consider other options. Thoughts?
======
mrnobody_67
Re-orgs are super common at fast growing startups...

Executive turnover, unless it's a pattern, is usually nothing to worry about.
Sometimes the person was a bad hire, other times their skillet didnt align
with what's needed for next 18 months... Most exec teams have 25% annual
turnover in Silicon Valley, so hardly a red flag unless it gets to Evernote
proportions.

------
gjvc
It is normal. Remember, nobody cares more about your (long-term) financial
security than you. Having a plan b sketched out, even if not completely
executed, is always a good thing.

Good luck.

------
smt88
Don't leave. Start applying to other jobs. If you find something more
interesting or stable, then leave.

